

Web Pages to image files program - dangoldin
http://iecapt.sourceforge.net/

======
dangoldin
I needed something like this for one of the projects I'm doing and I found
this program to help me out. Unfortunately it looks as if it only works with
Windows at the moment.

I'm still trying to find a web based one with an API. Maybe if I have the time
I can try to create one. Not sure how I would approach it since I've never
really done image manipulation.

~~~
apgwoz
It also looks like it's at version "works for me," so you're probably out of
luck if it doesn't work for you.

There's actually a fair number of these popping up as of late, webkit2png
(<http://www.paulhammond.org/webkit2png/>) and khtml2png
(<http://khtml2png.sourceforge.net/>) are the other ones I've seen recently...

------
inklesspen
Paparazzi is a similar program that uses Safari on OS X.

<http://www.derailer.org/paparazzi/>

------
sah
I was looking for something like this just last week.

This is a web service that will produce web page images, but it's useless to
me because they don't specify which browser's rendering they're capturing:
<http://webshots.velocitysc.com/>

------
tuukkah
There's gnome-web-photo that uses Gecko.

------
jeffbarr
Kevin Burton of Tailrank released his own thumbnailing code earlier this year
at [http://feedblog.org/2008/05/10/tailranks-open-source-web-
thu...](http://feedblog.org/2008/05/10/tailranks-open-source-web-thumbnail-
backend/) .

